# Visayan: guapa ah...mura man intsik.....



## jakartaman

Can someone tell me what it means? I thought it was something good but Google translation says ".... cheap Chinese man"
Many thank in advance.


----------



## Procopio

"You looks like a Chinese, beautiful."

Good day and  hope this helps.


----------



## jakartaman

Thank you, Procopio. It definitely helps.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

guapa ah...mura man intsik.....

Guapa = Beautiful
Mura = Looks like
Instik = Chinese 

Beautiful. Looks chinese!


----------



## jakartaman

Thanks for the confirmation, Goddess Mystyxx.


----------

